# Is it legal to relocate the original tag, and place my own where the original use to be?



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

I bought infant rompers from a retail store (was in a hurry), and I was wondering if it's also legal to relocate the original tags and put them on the side seam while placing my logo on the neck where the original tag one was? Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You'd have to take a look over the labelling requirements from the FTC - some of the information is required to be in the neck label, some of it's just required to be somewhere on a permanent tag. For convenience most manufacturers just put it all at the neck, but if you want to split it up you could look into it further and see what exactly needs to be where.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have some tees where the label is on the side seam. this label contains washing instructions and content. There is a tagless label on the collar with company logo and size.


----------



## GEMINI KING (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes u can do it and its not illegal.. Just make sure u have the washing..ironing etc somewhere on the shirt.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If I was your customer, you'd lose me...


----------



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your information.


----------

